# New Rescue Puppy



## Jed C (Sep 14, 2012)

About 3 weeks ago we got a pup from our local rescue. It looked (to us) like a plain old hound dog. We named her Ellie Mae (from the Clampets). My brother, who hunts German Shorthairs, says she's a Vizsla. I did some research and indeed she has many characteristics in common with the breed. We thought she was 4 months when we got her, but turns out she is still not quite that old. We are using the loss of baby teeth to try to get a handle on her age. I am posting picture to see if someone here has an opinion about how much Vizsla (if any) is present. She has three light colored nails on one hind paw and two on the other, the rest are dark colored (not sure that matters) and she certainly has those beautiful eyes associated with this breed. She weighted about 12 lbs when we got her, and now she is over 20 lbs. I think her permanent teeth should be coming in very soon based on her chewing habits.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Aw, she's adorable. I'll let the pro's weigh in but to me, it looks like she's part vizsla for sure.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

My mostly uneducated guess is Vizsla and Australian Shepard mix of some sort. I guess Austrailian Shepard because of the blue eyes and white patches.


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

i can't reply on your breed. BUTTTTTTTTTTTTT i can reply on the name. I have an Ellie Mae after the clampets.. Good choice
Jerica


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Jed C, and welcome to the forums! Very cute pup you have there, and I would say she is definitely part Vizsla. That dark tip on the end of her tail is something else, but who knows what (and who cares, really)?! She will grow up to be your best buddy!! She's a sweetie pie. 

I once had a dog named Elly Mae (Elly with a "y"), also after the Clampetts. Mine was a large Bluetick Coonhound, and a lovely dog. ;D ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Lovely picture. Cute dog


----------



## Jed C (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. We are very happy with Ellie and hope she grows up to be a great companion and friend.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Jed C, welcome to the forum! Hope you'll find just as much help here as I did. 

Your pup looks so cute! I guess we all could say more once she's grown up. At this stage is hard to say what mixture she is. The colour and the ears certainly resemble to a vizsla but the dark nose and dark tip of the tail is coming from somewhere else. Also the eyes are very light for a vizsla. The white patches are not foreign to a vizsla but yours seem to have a white chin too? Cannot see it on the picture well enough. 

I think at the end it doesn't matter what she is, it's great you've rescued her and love her for what she is not where she's coming from! Enjoy your pup and good luck with her!


----------

